# Moving to Torres Vedras :)



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi,
We are just in the process of buying a house near Torres Vedras (15 min drive West of T.V.) and was wondering if anyone had any information on the local schools in the area?
We have a 5½ year old, 4 year old and 7 month old and schooling is a top priority for us, although we can not afford to put all 3 through the private school system.

There is a small local primary school about 10 mins walk from the house, and then the secondary schools seem to be in T.V. itself, but this is what I'm not sure about. 

Any information regarding what sort of education to expect from a small village primary and any links/info re secondary schools would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is main Camara site for Torre Vedras get to know it because you'll find it useful Câmara Municipal de Torres Vedras on left Education click on that, along top of page variuos sections that will supply information on schooling for the Camara of Torres.
1st section has an interactive map click on your Junta and it'll give you information on your local school

Schooling breaks down into pre preschool 3-5, Basic Education 6-14 in 3 Cycles 6-9, 10-11 & 12-14, Further education 18+, how it operates depends a bit on population density but generally pre school is local and rest centralised at Camara Town 

You should check before you move what school & medical information education dept might reguire from UK schools if both of your youngest are in UK pre, primary schools

If your Portuguese isn't good would suggest Google Chrome as browser with Translation option enabled


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I'll check out the link when I'm next on my PC. Thanks for the other info too.


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Well I can't actually believe it, but we're here 
We've bought our house, I bought a Portuguese car (how expensive are cars!!), the older two children are settled in school now and I'm totally loving living here - of course, the weather is helping  
If anyone is reading this and wondering should I/shouldn't I move to Portugal, I'd say go for it. If we can do it with 3 littlies in tow, then anyone can!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Fantastic news Izian. So pleased you and you family have settled in. We are in Rio Maior and have been here 7 &1/2 years. Best thing we ever did


----------

